# Pls Help WD1200XMS install



## susikrishna (May 30, 2008)

Hi, I am using this WD external Harddisk for the past 5 months with no issues.All of a sudden for the past 2 days, whichever PC i use for connecting this external harddisk,i can hear the new hardware connection sound, but no visibility of the seperate USB Drive in My computer. The PC goes thru the automatic install software search and finally gives the error ' system could not find a suitable installation software' for this Hardware. I have lots of critical data in this Hard disk and i dont want to loose the data by trying the formatting or other options.

Is there any advice to fix this issue.

Model # WD1200XMS 120GB hard disk WD passport USB powered
PCs with different Operating systems i tried to connect(WINDOES XP, 2000,VISTA).

Any tips are really appreciated.


----------



## spritzsport (Jun 9, 2008)

I have the exact same problem with the exact same drive.

WD sent me a dual USB cable and said it was a power isuue but that didn't work. Then they said the drive was "done". I can not beleive that becasue the PC sounds when connected, just doe snot see the drive.

Have you been able to get an answer. I need help too.

Thanks


----------



## RogueSpear00 (Jan 18, 2008)

Right Click on My Computer > Click Manage
Open Disk Management

Here you'll see all the various drives and their configurations and some basic settings that you can change. 

Does the drive appear here?


----------



## spritzsport (Jun 9, 2008)

RogueSpear00, thanks for the reposnse.

Yes, the computer (both my laptop and desk top) gives me an audible confirmation of the drive, I can NOT see it with Windows Explorer, but it does show up in Device Manager as a viable drive. When I troubleshoot it from there is says it is working properly.


----------

